# may be a stupid question



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

What kind of buckskins are there? Ive seen a few yellow with a black mask (or tan I mean) what bloodlines usually carry those color traits? Or is it just gamedogs in general?


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

............


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Buckskin is mainly an ADBA _color name _and any cream, blonde or yellowish color would be called this in the ADBA registry. In ADBA my 'creams' are registered as buckskin. In UKC my creams are registered as "creams" ~~because I like the name better than buckskin. :roll: I own rednose lines.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Vegas, He's buckskin/Red Nose


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

kyzabitch was a very light buckskin. this is her at 5 months i think


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg very nice puppies! I thought buckskins had the black mask and eye liner though?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hmm no i think it is just a coat colour. ill go google and find out


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

this is all i could find 
Buckskin - A light bay color; a pale fawn or wheaten


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Buckskin *can* have the eyeliner and mask, but any dog with a light brown, yellowish, cream, blonde....is called buckskin. It is a coat color name for ADBA.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

gotcha.. question answered.. I forget about google but I sometimes think this place would be just as fast lmao. Thanks for all the responses.. I always thought the creams were "fawn" and buckskins only carried the blk mask.. I stand corrected lol... 

Thanks


----------

